# SmartOS



## bes (Aug 17, 2011)

Joyent Announces SmartOS With KVM (An Open Source)


> â€œJoyent SmartOS is the first hypervisor platform to emerge in five years, and itâ€™s the only cloud server solution that can manage both KVM hardware virtualization and operating system-level virtualization on a single OS,â€ said Jason Hoffman, founder and chief scientist of Joyent. â€œThis combination of virtualization options, data consistency through ZFS and access to DTrace for rapid troubleshooting, is the most powerful and efficient collection of technologies in cloud application development. I invite developers who use VMWare, Citrix, Red Hat or Microsoft hypervisor tools to try this open source package.â€


SmartOS incorporates Zones, ZFS, DTrace and KVM .Screenshots


----------



## rusty (Aug 17, 2011)

Slides about porting KVM to SmartOS here

It appears this is aimed at Intel chips currently, as stated on the OpenIndiana mailing list; 
"Although they focused on developing for Intel they did it such that it shouldn't get in the way of working on AMD chips in the future." (pg 4 of slides linked above)


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks like the result of someone trying to make money off of other peoples work by using buzzwords and colorful marketing.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2011)

Isn't SmartOS based on IllumOS, which in turn is based on the "free" bits from OpenSolaris?


----------



## bes (Aug 18, 2011)

From SmartOS FAO :


> Why did Joyent open source SmartOS?
> SmartOS has always been open source.  It is a highly specialized distribution of Illumos.


 moreover : 





> We are announcing that we have contributed back our port of KVM to the open source project.


 Precisely as we have : joyent / illumos-kvm


----------

